# S13 Digital Climate Control



## x0dyssey (Mar 26, 2004)

i just got an S13 Digitial cliamte contorler to replace my craptastic slider one, anyone know if it just plug right in or do i have to do some wiring? i dotn care if i do i can always figure it out but i was just wandering if anyone knew.. hmm or do i need the SR20DET silvia harness in there first. hmmmm


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

im pretty sure custom wiring is needed... I wanted to do that first!!!


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

you need the whole air con wiring loom complete with *working* sensors


----------



## x0dyssey (Mar 26, 2004)

Joel said:


> you need the whole air con wiring loom complete with *working* sensors



its all complete with working sensors, therefore it just plugs right in?


----------



## billyjuan (Jan 14, 2004)

well i can't realy help u, but i have the digital climate crontrol in my car if that helps lol


----------



## x0dyssey (Mar 26, 2004)

billyjuan said:


> well i can't realy help u, but i have the digital climate crontrol in my car if that helps lol



actaully taht really helps, most likely i can justplug it then THANKS! lol :cheers:


----------



## x0dyssey (Mar 26, 2004)

hey. ok i got my controller and it hooks up but i dunno the wiriing needed, so therefore it doesnt work 


does anyone know how to wire tihs damn thing? if so let me know, if i cant do it myslef i mgith pay someone. got pics of teh unit with harness if you need to see it.

only 2 wires are cut, i have no clue what they are for.


----------



## x0dyssey (Mar 26, 2004)

well i have been reading tons about this thing. since i had the old analog contorl unit with the pull cord and not the electric cable, i have to go hunt down these extra parts. if anyone know where i can get them, or how to install this it would be greatly appreaciated.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

FSM might help?


----------



## x0dyssey (Mar 26, 2004)

yea i have that, but i found the pices i need to install it. I just gotta wait till one shop in town get a front clip that has/had a digital climate control unit. Then i can continue the install.


----------

